# Hakim Ziyech



## Aron (17 Agosto 2015)

*Hakim Ziyech

data di nascita: *23-03-1993, Dronten (Olanda)*
nazionalità: *olandese di origini marocchine*
club: *Fc Twente
*numero di maglia: *10*
**ruolo principale: *trequartista *
ruoli secondari: *attaccante esterno, mezz'ala, regista
altezza: 1,80 m*
peso: *70 kg*
caratteristiche salienti:* calci di punizione, play-making, cross, ultimo passaggio*

*












_-Il re degli assist, il principe dei passaggi- Tubantia.nl (quotidiano di Twente)

-Uno dei talenti più luminosi del calcio olandese- Peter McVitie (BeNetFoot, sito dedicato ai migliori giocatori del calcio belga e olandese)

-Dopo la partenza di Depay, il giovane Hakim Ziyech può essere la nuova star dell'Eredivisie- Totaldutchfootball

-E' un giocatore con moltissime qualità. Purtroppo è impossibile da trattenere, come altri giovani talenti del calcio olandese. Ci vorrebbe un patto tra i giocatori e i club dell'Eredivisie per impedire i trasferimenti prima di un considerevole numero di presenze."- *Marco Van Basten *
_

_"Giocare a calcio e farlo bene è più importante di essere in una grande squadra. Non serve a niente far parte di un club importante se non sei titolare o non puoi fare la differenza. Vado dove possono darmi l'opportunità di fare ciò che più mi piace: essere il fantasista della squadra, illuminando il campo con i miei lanci." 
*Hakim Ziyech (dopo il trasferimento al Twente rifiutando il Feyenoord). *_


Hakim Ziyech è nato il 19 marzo 1993 a Dronten, in Olanda. 
Muove i primi passi col pallone nella squadra locale della città natale, e all'età di 10 anni passa all'Heerenveen, il club che otto anni dopo lo farà debuttare nel grande calcio; fin da giovanissimo, Ziyech si distingue per le sue giocate sopraffine e il modo in cui calcia il pallone, al di fuori di ciò che si vede abitualmente nel calcio giovanile.

Nel corso del tempo, Ziyech viene convocato in tutte le categorie della Nazionale olandese, ma i primi flash di notorietà arrivano nel gennaio 2012, quando Ron Jans, allenatore dell'Heerenveen in quella stagione, lo convoca nel ritiro invernale della prima squadra e lo inserisce nella partita amichevole contro il Leverkusen. In una sola mossa, Ziyech stoppa la palla e dribbla un avversario, si prepara a calciare la sfera e realizza un capolavoro di potenza e precisione.







E' però nella stagione successiva che il giocatore entra in pianta stabile nella prima squadra dell'Heerenveen, e il gioco del destino lo fa incrociare con chi di classe e talento ne sa come pochi e che come pochi può istruire un giovane nel tirar fuori il suo potenziale: Marco Van Basten. 
L'ex fuoriclasse del Milan, ingaggiato come allenatore per la stagione 2012-13, nota subito le capacità tecniche del diciannovenne Hakim e lo schiera titolare nella prima gara ufficiale contro il Rapid Bucarest nei play-off di Europa League, in cui innesca il primo goal dell'Heerenveen con un lancio dalla difesa.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn7gci2b-pE



Il giocatore ha quelle caratteristiche che tanto piacciono agli olandesi: visione di gioco; precisione nei passaggi corti e soprattutto lunghi; doti di assist-man; capacità di tiro da fuori; molta corsa e agilità.
Nonostante l'ottimo debutto, Ziyech gioca però solo una manciata di partite in tutta la stagione. Van Basten lo giudica ancora tecnicamente acerbo e fisicamente gracile per l'Eredivisie, consapevole che Hakim ha un potenziale enorme ma che va curato con pazienza e saggezza.
Van Basten usa con lui tecnica del bastone e della carota. Ziyech è tatticamente poco disciplinato, la sua capacità di lettura delle partite è migliorabile e perde spesso l'autocontrollo commettendo falli inutili.

_"Hakim, non si decide dopo, ma ora. Se hai del talento devi diventare un bravo giocatore adesso, senza perdere tempo. Io alla tua età ero già nell'Orange.",_ gli dice Van Basten (concetto che l'ex tre volte Pallone d'Oro ribadisce più volte sia in allenamento sia pubblicamente).
Ziyech non è una testa calda come suoi altri noti colleghi e non ha vizi particolari (non fuma, non ha tatuaggi visibili, non ha uno stile di vita al di fuori delle righe ed è molto disponibile a fare foto e autografi ai tifosi). Infatti ascolta i consigli degli altri, ma ci mette tempo ad assimilarli e il suo rapporto col calcio è comunque particolare.

Fin da piccolo sviluppa un'ossessione totale per il pallone, e i suoi rapporti sociali risentono di questa sua sfrenata passione. Le persone intorno a lui notano facilmente la sua introversione, ma al tempo stesso tutte quante, pure quelle che di calcio masticano poco, notano le sue doti di spicco, optando quindi di incoraggiare il suo amore per questo sport piuttosto che disincentivarlo da esso.
I primi anni sono stati duri. _"Quando sei un ragazzino sei facilmente impressionabile. __Nonostante ciò, non ti puoi permettere troppi errori, o la tua carriera finisce prima ancora di cominciare."_ dice Ziyech ripensando al suo passato. _
"Ho perso mio padre quando avevo solo 10 anni, poco prima essere entrato nell'Heerenveen. Ma grazie all'aiuto di diverse persone, ho fatto le scelte giuste per fare andare bene le cose. Avevo un temperamento troppo acceso e finivo spesso nei guai. Pieter Busscher, il team manager dell'Heerenveen, per me è stato come un secondo padre, standomi vicini nei momenti difficili."

_Ziyech si porta dietro questo suo retaggio attitudinale anche la stagione successiva, ancora all'Heerenveen e ancora con Van Basten al suo fianco, ma i progressi complessivi oscurano quasi totalmente le pecche e irradiano i colpi di classe.
Per il campionato 2013-14, l'Heerenveen deve fare a meno della sua ex stella e regista Duricic, trasferitosi al Benfica; Van Basten decide allora che è giunto il momento di lanciare definitivamente Ziyech.
Marco insiste con incoraggiamenti e rimproveri verso il giocatore. C'è argilla da plasmare, ma fortunatamente ce n'è molta.
Ziyech si rafforza in fisico e personalità, e Van Basten gli consegna le chiavi del centrocampo. Anzi, di tutto il campo. 
A soli 20 anni, Ziyech è il trascinatore della squadra, sia quando agisce da play-maker sia da fantasista dietro le punte. I compagni lo cercano, e lui cerca loro coi suoi preziosissimi e millimetrici lanci. Ha migliorato e affinato il senso della posizione, il sacrificio per la squadra, la rapidità d'esecuzione, i movimenti con e senza palla, e la sicurezza che ha col pallone tra i piedi.
Hakim sa che comunque la strada è ancora lunga: _"Devo diventare fisicamente più forte, stare attento alla dieta, a riposare bene, e soprattutto impegnarmi tantissimo in allenamento."
_
L'Olanda scopre però che Ziyech ha un'altra caratteristica tanto importante quanto pericolosa per gli avversari: i calci di punizione.
Contro il Nac Breda, alla seconda giornata di campionato, Ziyech sigla quello che è considerato uno dei più goal della storia del calcio olandese.


https://youtu.be/aM5OMeME1-s?t=3m11s










Tuttavia, alcuni dicono che sia stata solo una casualità. 
Lo scetticismo cala di partita in partita. Tra quattro assist, palle-goal pericolose e punizioni affilatissime, Ziyech segna ancora su punizione all'undicesima giornata contro il NEC, che vede però l'Heerenveen uscire senza punti dall'incontro. 
Alla tredecisma giornata contro l'RKC, i tifosi del Twente e gli appassionati di calcio d'Olanda non hanno più dubbi: Ziyech è uno dei giocatori più promettenti dell'Eredivisie, se non di tutto il calcio mondiale. Due assist, di cui uno fantastico, e un goal clamoroso da fuori area coronano una prestazione priva di sbavature. 
Van Basten lo fa uscire a pochi minuti dalla fine regalandogli una standing ovation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEL9Ll0zvYw








Le prestazioni di Ziyech continuano tra pochi bassi e molti alti, ma c'è una cosa che continua a mandare fuori dai gangheri Van Basten: l'eccessivo temperamento.
Ziyech si accende facilmente, buttandosi in discussioni con gli avversari e qualche fallo di troppo. 
A quattro giornate dalla fine del campionato, Van Basten sfoga davanti alla stampa l'ira verso Ziyech, che colleziona amaramente la settima ammonizione, saltando l'importante partita contro il PSV che l'Heerenveen riesce comunque a vincere con un secco 3-0.
_"Uno come lui non deve permettersi queste cose."

_Quando Ziyech torna a disposizione, Van Basten decide di relegarlo in panchina come punizione, concedendogli solo pochi minuti di gioco (salta poi l'ultima giornata di campionato per infortunio).

_"Chi ha le sue doti deve trascinare la squadra. Io alla sua età ero in Nazionale. Ha perso il posto da titolare prendendosi tutti questi evitabili cartellini gialli. Deve imparare la lezione se vuole andare un giorno in un grande club europeo, dove tutto è più difficile senza la giusta attitudine."
_Ziyech accetta la punizione del mister, e Van Basten assicura che _"Hakim si allena comunque bene, dimostrando professionalità e maturità."_

Globalmente, la prima stagione di Ziyech è soddisfacente, con 11 goal tra campionato e coppe, e ben 10 assist. Come ciliegina sulla torta, il premio di giocatore dell'anno per i tifosi dell'Heerenveen. 
Alcuni giornalisti lo definiscono l'Ozil olandese, e tutti sono concordi quanto sia esaltante vederlo giocare quando tocca la palla.
Fa inoltre uno straordinario debutto nella Nazionale Under 21, entrando al 76esimo minuto e segnando subito un goal per poi ripetersi dopo appena due minuti.


https://youtu.be/Yi18xJbEPFE?t=1m42s


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSqpwh9UuG8



Van Basten lascia l'Heerenveen con un quinto posto in classifica e la sensazione di aver svolto un ruolo da protagonista per l'avvenire di Ziyech.
_"E' un giocatore con moltissime qualità. Purtroppo è impossibile da trattenere, come altri giovani talenti del calcio olandese. Ci vorrebbe un patto tra i giocatori e i club dell'Eredivisie per impedire i trasferimenti prima di un considerevole numero di presenze."



_L'Heerenveen inizia la stagione 2014-15 con Dwight Lodeweges (proveniente dal Cambur, squadra rivale. Né i tifosi dell'Heerenvenn nè quelli del Cambur approvano la scelta) e senza Brian Vandenbussche, ex primo portiere e poi secondo portiere da qualche anno ma comunque senatore dello spogliatoio, a cui Van Basten aveva regalato una parata di riflettori e applausi alla penultima giornata facendolo scaldare ed entrare a cinque minuti dalla fine.
Va via anche il bomber Finnbogason. C'è aria di smobilitazione, e senza la guida di Van Basten, Ziyech si convince che è ora di cambiare aria. Non prima però di segnare subito un goal alla prima giornata.
E collezionando un cartellino giallo...

Su di lui ci sono diversi club, ma quelli più desiderosi di acquistarlo sono Feyenoord e Twente.
L'esito della trattativa sembra scontato; quale giocatore rifiuterebbe un club prestigioso come il Feyenoord per il Twente?
Non solo. Il primo offre un ingaggio nettamente superiore a quello della proposta del secondo.
Il tecnico del Feyenoord dice però a Ziyech di non potergli garantire il posto da titolare, almeno come trequartista, perchè in quel ruolo preferisce far giocare Lex Immers.
E succede l'inaspettato: Ziyech sceglie il Twente, per la sorpresa dei suoi tifosi e l'amarezza di quelli del Feyenoord.

_"Ho scelto l'FC Twente perchè l'allenatore e la società mi fanno sentire come a casa. I soldi fanno comodo, ma non mi interessano se devo rinunciare a parte di me stesso. Io sono un numero dieci e il mio ruolo è il trequartista.
__Giocare a calcio e farlo bene è più importante di essere in una grande squadra. Non serve a niente far parte di un club importante se non sei titolare o non puoi fare la differenza. Vado dove possono darmi l'opportunità di fare ciò che più mi piace: essere il fantasista della squadra, illuminando il campo con i miei lanci." 


_La notizia ha un grosso eco in Olanda. L'allenatore del Feyenoord finisce sulla graticola a causa della sua poca flessibilità, ma i tifosi sviluppano ugualmente un risentimento verso il giocatore. Perdere un derby di mercato contro Psv e Ajax è irritante, ma vedersi snobbare per il Twente è intollerabile per molti supporter del Feyenoord, che sono noti anche come quelli più caldi e attaccati sportivamente al proprio club. L'accoglienza al giocatore quando li affronterà al loro stadio sarà bollente.
E prima di trasferirsi al Twente, Hakim fa ancora una partita con la maglia dell'Heerenveen.
Contro chi? Sì...proprio contro il Feyenoord!

Ziyech viene subissato di cori e fischi, e lo stadio è pieno di striscioni e cartelloni vari_ ("Cosa vai a fare in un club come il Twente?." "E' questa la tua scelta? Rifiutare il Feyenoord per andare in un club perdente come il Twente?")

_Hakim non si scoraggia. Anzi.
Non risponde alle provocazioni di tifosi e avversari, o meglio, lo fa a modo suo.
Giocate sontuose e il goal che vale il pareggio, su una punizione a dir poco magistrale. 
A sette minuti dalla fine, visibilmente stanco, Hakim viene sostituito, e al De Kuip succede un evento rarissimo e indimenticabile: tutti i tifosi del Feyenoord, noti (a volte anche negativamente) per la loro focosità, si alzano e applaudono l'uscita del giocatore. 
Come riportano siti e giornali, impossibile non applaudire un giocatore così, che chiude la gara da migliore in campo assoluto.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b98WM4m304Q









Al match d'esordio con l'FC Twente. Ziyech confeziona l'assist per il pareggio contro il NAC, avversario con cui il fantasista si esalta con impressionante regolarità sia col suo precedente club sia con quello attuale (sarà così anche al ritorno).
Il primo goal arriva invece alla sesta giornata contro l'Heracles Almelo: inserimento in profondità, tunnel a un difensore e conclusione rasoterra sul secondo palo. 


https://youtu.be/8kpZFyI0muY?t=3m25s


Hakim è migliorato molto. Si inserisce decisamente meglio negli spazi, diventando letale quando riceve il pallone e non solo quando lo lancia in profondità ai compagni.

Maiuscola prestazione contro l'AZ: un assist un po' casuale per l'1-0 e un grandissimo goal davanti al suo ex allenatore Van Basten.


https://youtu.be/xEWB1PoJDfI?t=3m14s



Il suo rendimento è stratosferico.
Se in una partita non fornisce un assist o non sigla una rete, lo fa nella prossima.

Il goal dell'anno arriva nella gara di coppa di lega contro De Graafschap, a dicembre.
Una rete incredibile da centrocampo e match concluso con un bottino composto da una doppietta e un assist. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq2obpu8DLs

_"I goal da fuori area, i lanci in profondità, le punizioni...Son cose che ho sviluppato nel corso del tempo fin dalle giovanili. 
Ho visto in un attimo il giocatore di fronte a me aprire le gambe, gli ho fatto quindi un tunnel e ho tirato verso la porta senza guardare l'esatta posizione del portiere. Certe cose le senti d'istinto, e prima di calciare avevo già intuito che il portiere era fuori d'area e che avrei potuto sorprenderlo."

_
FINE PRIMA PARTE


----------



## Aron (17 Agosto 2015)

SECONDA PARTE


Ziyech ha comunque ancora degli aspetti su cui migliorare, tra cui la protezione del pallone, qualche disattenzione e la continuità (anche se non si direbbe). Dovrebbe inoltre cercare di irrobustirsi ancora un po' di più.
La stagione 2014-15 è comunque eccezionale: 17 goal e 17 assist, leader assoluto della squadra,
Inoltre, nessuna gara saltata per infortunio (solo una per somma di ammonizioni).

Purtroppo l'annata globale del Twente non va di pari passo, e dopo un buon girone di andata, crolla letteralmente in quello di ritorno (arrivando a fare quattro sconfitte consecutive).
Ziyech è quello che più di ogni altro ha portato avanti la baracca, scatenandosi nelle ultime dieci giornate di campionato con sei goal e nove assist, comunque insufficienti per ottenere un posto nelle coppe europee.

Le ottime statistiche di Ziyech non si fermano comunque qui. Secondo De Gelderlander, se Wesley Sneijder è il giocatore olandese che nella passata stagione ha completato più passaggi, Ziyech è quello che ha fatto più assist decisivi, più passaggi importanti e più chance create. Superiore con distacco netto sia a Sneijder sia a Wijnaldum.

Il Twente è primo nell'Eredivisie nella classifica delle azioni generate nella metà campo avversario (un dato che riflette il modo di giocare di Ziyech).

E' il quinto giocatore del campionato per tiri realizzati, di cui ben 83 su 116 sono stati realizzati oltre i 16 metri. Di questi il 15,7% finisce in rete, e realizza un goal ogni 11 tiri.



video su goal, giocate e assist della stagione 2014/15




Hakim Ziyech ha deciso di giocare un altro anno al Twente, prima di andare all'estero, come ha dichiarato in una recente intervista.
Ciò nonostante, la sua cessione è ancora possibile.
Su di lui pare ci sia il Porto, ma soprattutto il Wolfsburg, che dopo la cessione di De Bruyne e quella possibile di Perisic, sta cercando un degno sostituto.

E in Olanda tutti sono concordi: è lui l'erede di Wesley Sneijder, e sui forum olandesi molti si chiedono come mai Wijnaldum sia approdato in Premier mentre di Ziyech sia così poco mediatico e cercato nel resto d'Europa. 
Sarà ancora così per poco probabilmente, visto che da giugno è entrato ufficialmente in Nazionale maggiore, declinando quella del Marocco, ammettendo sinceramente che con l'Olanda può giocare e sperare di vincere il Mondiale e l'Europeo. 

Ispirandoci all'articolo di un sito olandese, il "geniet" (termine naturalmente olandese) sarebbe un soprannome dai toni milanesi che si addicerebbe particolarmente qualora il Milan dovesse interessarsi a lui.


----------



## PoloNegativo (17 Agosto 2015)

Ammetto di non averlo mai visto giocare in una partita, e quindi di non conoscerlo, ma leggendo prima e seconda parte si capisce subito che è un giocatore di immensa qualità. Per questo motivo sono andato su youtube e ne ho avuto la conferma. Visione di gioco e precisione dei passaggi straordinaria. Qualcuno dirà pure che su youtube siamo nel dominio delle azioni con successo, e che quindi non posso trovare passaggi sbagliati, ma per me è sufficiente sapere che possa arrivare a quelle giocate con una certa regolarità per reputarlo un ottimo giocatore, che avendo 22 anni può migliorare ancora tanto, ma già da subito ha una qualità che demolirebbe quella di qualsiasi nostro centrocampista.
Non so quanto possa costare, ma 30 milioni, pur non avendolo mai visto giocare in una partita intera, glieli spenderei subito.
Se arrivassero, ma tanto non arrivano, lui e Tielemans, chissenefrega di Ibra, lotteremmo per lo scudetto ugualmente, con un occhio al futuro in più.


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Attualmente il suo valore è tra i 12 e i 14 milioni. 
Se adesso non lo compra nessuno, salirà sicuramente oltre i 20 nei prossimi mesi.


----------



## Biss (19 Agosto 2015)

Ecco! proprio questo intendevo nel topic per Pjaca!

Io una scommessa su un giovane dotato tecnicamente la voglio fare e, dando per scontato che a noi serve un trequartista e non un esterno e che il prezzo sarebbe identico, 100 mila volte meglio questo Ziyech piuttosto che Pjaca!

Speriamo che Paletta organizzi un'altra grigliata, che il Gallo inviti un certo Marco Van Basten e che si facciano una chiaccheratina di mercato


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Ecco! proprio questo intendevo nel topic per Pjaca!
> 
> Io una scommessa su un giovane dotato tecnicamente la voglio fare e, dando per scontato che a noi serve un trequartista e non un esterno e che il prezzo sarebbe identico, 100 mila volte meglio questo Ziyech piuttosto che Pjaca!
> 
> Speriamo che Paletta organizzi un'altra grigliata, che il Gallo inviti un certo Marco Van Basten e che si facciano una chiaccheratina di mercato



D'accordissimo. Meglio Ziyech che Pjaca. 

Siamo comunque nelle mani di Paletta.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Agosto 2015)

Si parla di un interessamento del Wolfsburg, che vorrebbe prenderlo come sostituto di De Bruyne


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Si parla di un interessamento del Wolfsburg, che vorrebbe prenderlo come sostituto di De Bruyne



Possibile, anche se il giocatore ha detto che fa un altro anno al Twente. 
Se passa al Wolfsburg si ripete un caso Draxler l'anno prossimo, quindi minimo 30 milioni per chi lo vuole.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

2 goal in due giornate di campionato, putroppo inutili. Il Twente è partito malissimo quest'anno e ha fatto due sconfitte.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## ralf (4 Ottobre 2015)

Grandissimo goal oggi contro l'AZ, si conferma il miglior giocatore imho della Eredivisie.


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bel giocatore, meriterebbe ben altra squadra , rispetto al Twente


----------



## Aron (14 Novembre 2015)

Ancora un gran goal.
Altro che 30 milioni per Vazquez.
Ziyech è più forte, più giovane e costa meno della metà.
E' già a quota 7 gaol e 4 assist, perdipiù in una squadra mediocre. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_mxkBLntGI


----------



## showtaarabt (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ma non sarebbe molto più intelligente prendere Ziyech anziché il mediocre Caghazi?


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (17 Gennaio 2016)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma non sarebbe molto più intelligente prendere Ziyech anziché il mediocre Caghazi?



Secondo te è più forte di el ghazi?
Chiedo perchè non lo conosco


----------



## showtaarabt (17 Gennaio 2016)

altro ruolo ma non c'è paragone a favore di Ziyech sarebbe come paragonare Iniesta a Robinho


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (17 Gennaio 2016)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> altro ruolo ma non c'è paragone a favore di Ziyech sarebbe come paragonare Iniesta a Robinho



Bho speriamo di fare la scelta giusta prendendo el ghazi


----------



## showtaarabt (17 Gennaio 2016)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Bho speriamo di fare la scelta giusta prendendo el ghazi



Mi spiace ma l'unica scelta giusta sarebbe prendere Ziyech...


----------



## Aron (29 Ottobre 2016)

E' già a quota 5 goal e 9 assist.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2016)

È capace di giocare da mezzala?


----------



## Aron (30 Ottobre 2016)

E' un fantasista, non è il suo ruolo.


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2016)

Sesto goal in stagione.
Tra l'altro un gollettino...


----------



## joker07 (2 Agosto 2019)

Dopo la bella stagione scorsa, potrebbe essere interessante vederlo al Milan. Tutti gli anni fa caterve di assist e l'anno scorso diversi gol. Pare che abbia rifiutato il Siviglia e non abbia molto mercato.


----------

